# Iowa Bald Eagles



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Who needs to go to Alaska to see Eagles...just find a cornfield and a row of scrub trees in the Ol' Corn State. This is only a few 11 of the 27 I could get in the lens!


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice! I live near the quad cities and see just about that many any time I'm in the woods near the Mississippi or Rock rivers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be having some fun with a camera, if I saw them like that.

Kinda rare in my parts, but I've seen a few locally. Most are north of me along the waterways.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pic

theres a spot north of where i live,about half an hour or so

its a winter nesting area for the bald eagle

not uncommon to see a couple hundred a day over there

its along a river that never freezes over,with lots of farm fields near by

plus a lot of chicken farms

you can see a lot of the adults and the juvenile birds scavenging on the waste piles by the chicken farms


----------



## sjeccles01 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have been see a lot lately

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I heard they taste just like chicken! :hot:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is incredible! We have a few around me but nothing like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Colorado has quite a few Bald Eagles anymore. Their as common as house sparrows along the Arkansas River between Canon City and Salida.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My opinion is we have way to many in Iowa. They are hard on ground birds. But they do have a big following, millions around the world watch this.....http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------

